
Preserving Flash with WebAssembly the right way: without re-implementing it - apignotti
https://medium.com/leaningtech/preserving-flash-content-with-webassembly-done-right-eb6838b7e36f
======
johnday
This seems very ambitious. I hope they succeed, because the amount of content
which will be wiped off the face of the internet will be astronommical. (It'll
be astronomical regardless, but still)

